

IPhone Vs. Nexus One: Margin Issues? - loomostr
http://blogs.wsj.com/marketbeat/2010/01/05/iphone-vs-nexus-one-margin-issues/

======
jasicom
I think Nexus One is best... bcoz i have these two in ma hand..

